# Central Ohio Crappie Circuit



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

We have been getting a ton of phone calls so wanted to post on this thread to update anyone who is planning on fishing the Central Ohio Crappie Circuit's first tournament of the year which was scheduled on Sunday, March 29 at Buckeye Lake. 

As of now we will NOT BE FISHING AT BUCKEYE LAKE. *After the weekend we will know where the alternate location and date will be.* Check out our thread in the "Tournament Discussion" section or visit the event website at www.tourneyfishing.com as we will post the information regarding that tournament in those 2 locations as soon as we have an answer from the powers at be. 

All other tournament dates and locations will remain the same. Thank you for your patience and understanding!


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

2015 Schedule

Fish 3 of 5 Dates To Qualify For Spring Classic
*Sun, March 29 - Buckeye Lake CANCELLED due to dam, replaced by Rocky Fork*

*Sun, March 29 - Rocky Fork Lake (North Shore Ramp)*
Sat. April 11 - Delaware Lake 
Sat. April 18 - Deer Creek Lake
Sun, May 10 - Hoover Reservoir 
Sun, May 17 - Indian Lake
Sun. May 31 - Alum Creek Lake (Spring Classic) 

Fish 2 of 3 Dates To Qualify For Fall Classic
Sun, Sept 13 - Rush Creek Lake
Sat, Sept 19 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
**Sun, Oct 4 - Griggs or CJ Brown** 
**&#8203;Sun, Oct 11 - Angler's Choice (Fall Classic)**


&#8203;**Vote during the first 3 tournaments of the year for the location of the fishing tournament on October 4 AND the location of the FALL CLASSIC on October 11! Anglers can choose from ANY non-horsepower restricted lake or reservoir in Ohio for the Classic including any lake we already have on the 2015 schedule!!


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Rocky Fork Lake will be the first tournament of the year on Sunday March 29. Tournament hours will follow the fall hours of 8am-4pm. Check-in at 7:15am at the North Shore Ramp. Check www.tourneyfishing.com for more info.


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

All other lakes and dates will not change, we just replaced Buckeye with Rocky Fork


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

There will be a cookout at the weigh-in of the tournament at Rocky Fork this Sunday March 29 for all the anglers who fish in the tourney! See you at the lake!


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Besides the CASH we will be paying out to the top teams we will also be giving away a Cabela's gift card, utility tackle bag with tackle boxes, swimbaits, a free cookout and MORE! If you can't make it to Rocky Fork tomorrow (Sunday 8-4) we hope to see you at Delaware where we'll be giving away similar items and MORE!


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Tournament still on as of now at Delaware on Saturday, April 11. Go to www.tourneyfishing.com to check and see what will happen with Delaware tournament. No updates will be posted on here.


----------

